# Greatree Mohegan 66" Mini-review



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I recently bought a Greatree Mohegan takedown recurve for my cousin's Christmas present. It's 66" and 30#, and since I built up some arrows for him and wanted to make sure that everything was flying straight, I have been shooting it a bit.

I just thought that I would share my experiences, in case anyone was looking to get a bow like this. first of all, it is a nice looking bow, very light, but with a pretty solid feel. Considering that I got it for a shade under $120, it feels substantial. With the stock white dacron string and no silencers, it is still fairly quiet, making a muted version of the recurve "dunk" sound. At this length, the draw is very smooth and doesn't stack in the slightest, even though my draw is fairly long. There doesn't seem to be any hand shock upon release.

The bow comes with a stick-on flipper rest that seems to be fairly nice. The shelf is flat, so you'll have to build it up with some material if you wish to shoot off the shelf, but this being more of a target bow, the flipper doesn't seem to be out of place. As has been an issue with more than a few recurves, my thumb joint does sit right against the bottom lip of the arrow shelf, which could be uncomfortable on very long shooting ventures, but I have very thick hands, so this is not a surprise. 

This is a left handed bow, because my cousin is left eye dominant and has always shot lefty, so I have been pleased to find that I'm able to shoot passably well with the bow. If it were in some way difficult to shoot, i doubt that I could make a decent showing with my off hand.

One thing that quickly became apparent was that this bow has excellent cast for such a light bow. Rated at 30#, it feels as if this is an accurate measure, though it might be up around 35# at my draw length. In any case, I chrono'd it, and it was producing 153 fps at 12.6 grains/pound, which seems like really good hustle for a beginner recurve. The arrows were 378 gr 500 Easton Carbon Storms, full length with crest wraps and 4" right helical feathers (100gr tips), and they flew just as straight as can be. Every arrow in the target was at the identical angle, and was hitting where I wanted to, once I understood the ideal gap for the bow.

At that velocity, I calculated that the bow was creating 19.6 KE, which is only a few less than my Blackhawk at 15# more draw weight. I found that the draw vs. energy yielded 65% efficiency, which is clearly higher than my other bows. Overall, I was very pleased with performance, looks, and feel of the little Greatree bow. I think my cousin is going to have something that he can use and learn on for a good while. The limb tips are clearly not designed for fast flight strings, but I would guess that around a twelve strand dacron string would be a good fit here. I did have to build up the serving a bit to get good nock fit, but that was a matter of moments, and I believe the thin string is probably one of the reasons the bow is as snappy as it is.

Is the fit and finish perfect? No. There are a few minor dings and shop-wear marks here or there, and it's clear that the finish and the wood beneath are not as hard or dense as a custom bowyer would prefer. That said, for a no-tools takedown with target pretensions, one could do worse for the money.

Hope this info proves useful to a few folks.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

You know what you're doin with recurves man! Good review! Thanks! scout4<><


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout, 

Thanks. I muddle through somehow, though my short time on AT has really taught me a lot. Glad you enjoyed the review. I have a Samick Sage on order, and I plan to do a more in-depth review of that one when I set it up and get to shootin'.


----------



## outlawjohn67 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the review. It was very informative as i am looking to pick up a couple inexpensive beginner bows for the family. I would also be curious as how it stacks up with the sage. Again thanks.....


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Outlaw, 

Though the Sage I've ordered will be 40# and right handed, I'll try and compare the two on as level a playing field as I can.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

The sage is a good bow, you will like it Man! You will also find that 40# impressive, I've found these bows to be smooth drawing and fast shooting. I've also found the string that came with it is very good, and of course if you change it up for a fast flight that will zip your arrows along a little more. For a little over a hundred bucks, seems like a lot of bow for the money. Thanks! scout4


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout, 

I'm looking forward to trying one out. I did order the fast flight string, because I have been interested in trying something besides dacron. I'll probably chrono the bow with both strings to see what the difference is, apples to apples. If it is similar to the Mohegan in efficiency, it's going to end up being a quick bow. I'm building up some arrows that should be a good match for the bow. Just did cresting and inserts last night. I'll be fletching 'em over the next week to keep myself busy.

All that said, I just went out and shot my DH Super Diablo, (payed $125 for it used), and that bow is magical. It does everything better than every other bow I have. They guys who designed and built that model really knew what they were doing. The idea that it can still shoot so fast and smooth after 37 years of wear and tear...every time I shoot it, I find myself saying, "man, I love this bow!"

Cheers!


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

This is how my sage came, the package just opened. Got mine from traditionalarcheryusa.com Good folks to deal with! scout4


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout,

I haven't used that online store. I ordered my from 3Rivers. They have treated me right thus far. I have also found Hunter's Friend to be a good place to work with. They have great prices on Gateway feathers, if you use 4" parabolics (that's pretty much all they offer).


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks thorwulfx for that info on hunters friend, I may check that out. Usally whenever I get in the mode to make up a couple arrows I'll use my own materials. A good friend of mine thats an avid turkey hunter gives me the wings when he gets a bird an I use them for my fletch. I've used different woods for arrows, cedar, ash, birch. They all work good, more a matter of preference at the time. This is one of the birch arrows. scout4


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout,

I tried to make a few arrows out of dowel rod, but I didn't have any of the actual arrow making tools or supplies, so they didn't turn out so well. I have pretty limited time, and so my arrows are mostly carbon and aluminum at the moment. I might try wood at some point, though. Sounds like fun. Nice shooting!

Your picture of the yarn silencers got me thinking, and I am currently trying some nylon plumb line cord for silencers on my longbow. Tied them on and was outside shooting in my slippers at about 1:30 last night. They seem to work pretty well, but they aren't much to look at.

Cheers!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

So, as an update, I just want to say that, when the rubber met the road, my cousin seemed to quite enjoy this bow. We shot together for a good long time on Christmas day, and he has been shooting almost every day since then. In fact, we're planning on shooting together again this weekend before he goes back to Boston. Shooting with him, I was again impressed at the good cast this little bow delivers. I installed some cat whiskers on the string, and that pretty much killed any sound that the bow had been making before. Performance didn't appear to suffer, according to the mark one eyeball's measurements. It's a testament to what an efficient recurve and a long draw will do that the 500 spine arrows were in no way too stiff in this setup. Anyhow...


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

thorwulfx, I think for the money the takedown bows of this sort rather from greatree, samick, k&k are all pretty good takedown recurve's. And it seems overall the folks here in the USA that sell them are very helpful, and in many cases really go along way to make it right if there is a problem. scout4<><


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Scout, 

The great thing about many of these bows is that they're common, so there's a big "user base" that can answer questions about them. More reviews, more bows in more hands. It can be hard to get information about some of the more exclusive bows, because it's hard to find anyone who's seen 'em in person, let alone shot or owned one.

I just got my Sage a few days ago, and have been setting it up with the stock dacron string. So far, very impressed. Sure, it isn't as cosmetically beautiful as a bow two to four times its price, but the little dings in the finish are of no great consequence. At my draw, it's pulling a smooth 44#, and throwing a 378 grain arrow from 165-169 fps, which isn't too shabby. That's will a full, silenced set up, not bare string. I expect I'll be posting a review and some video of the Sage in the next few weeks.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Good! I'm sure most on this forum that have an interest in such a bow as the sage will appreciate a video on what you discover with this bow. Thanks! scout4<><


----------

